# Luminox



## WaltH (Dec 7, 2001)

I just bought a Luminox Titanium Navy Seal Dive Watch. This thing is awesome. It's so easy to see at night. Doesn't even have to be that dark to notice it's glowing. And being that it's titanium, it's very light. I have a 6 month old Tag Heuer Link series Chronograph and that sucker is HEAVY. I'm not missing the chronograph function so may have to sell the Tag.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 15, 2002)

I had a Traser watch for 5years(original dive,same as "n.seal"),finally broke it. Went out and got the same one next day. You get addicted to the GLOW and water resistance


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 17, 2002)

I was looking at getting the Luminox Navy Seal 3001 or the stainless steel version; what's the difference between the series I and series II? Is it just the font and the band?
Saw one on clearance at Service Merch, alledgedly 249 discounted to $149, I THINK it was the SS one, but I'm not sure. If it's the polyamid one, then it's overpriced; but if it's the steel bodied one, it might be okay. Anyone compare the steel vs poly cased watches and have anything to say about the weight and overall feel and durability of the two?


----------



## Streak (Feb 18, 2002)

I ahve the Titanium version. Have had it for a few years. Still on the same battery and still looks new despite daily wear and abuse.
The resin ones are brighter as they have the GTLS inserts less inset in the watch as they are in the metal strapped ones.
Having said this I still find mine more than bright enough.
Have fun.


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info!

Didn't realize there'd be any difference between the resin and metal ones, makes sense-

I have a Traser S1000 resin cased one right now, and it's just about weightless, which is nice, but I like the look of the Seals type black face one- And hopefully I won't gouge the face like I did on this one while rock wall climbing. Irony of it is that I turned it around to protect it too, and naturally that was the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Matt-man (Feb 22, 2002)

I've had a Luminox for a few months now. It still surprises me how brightly it glows - it doesn't have to be very dark at all to be easily visible. I think it'll turn out to be another one of those things I can't live without after getting used to it.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey...where can i find these kind of watches? I saw some Navy Seal watches costing 300 and up. Are there any other companies with the same luminous but cheaper in price?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 23, 2002)

LEDagent,
You can try here: http://www.shoptimax.com/ 
They're based in beautiful San Diego!


----------



## rycen (Feb 23, 2002)

I have placed a order with then two weeks ago with then and still no repley


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Feb 23, 2002)

rycen,
sorry to hear that, I must admit I haven't used them.
I have used: http://www.cabelas.com/ 
without any trouble. They also sell Luminox watches.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 23, 2002)

Okay...i checked Cabelas out and they have a nice price on their Luminox Traveler watch selling for 99.99. But is there any other watches other than Luminox that have tritium inlays? 

Basically i'm looking for a watch (in general) with a compass...like on the wristband. But preferably with Tritium inlays. Have any of you heard of such a watch? 

So far, my eye is really on the Luminox watches with the ratcheting bezels becuase they have traser technology to make them light up too. Can you imagine all that glow?

P.S. Can anyone take a picture of A Luminox dive watch on their wrist? I'd like to see what they look like. Thanks!


----------



## Matt-man (Feb 23, 2002)

The only other watches with tritium vials that I've ever seen are made by Ball Watch Company. I think they're even more expensive than the Luminox watches.


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 23, 2002)

Luminox Stainless Steel w/black face and rubber strap

Here's pictures of the watch I got- and copies of the manual.
Go to slideshow to get full size pictures if necessary-

This watch is great; enough glow to read something in the dark after your eyes get dark adapted-
One thing I wish it had was a more conforming strap; it tries to stay straight instead of contoured at the edges of the wrist so I need to keep it a bit tighter than would otherwise be necessary.

Like it so much I bought TWO identical ones! Urp!


<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Basically i'm looking for a watch (in general) with a compass...like on the wristband. But preferably with Tritium inlays. Have any of you heard of such a watch? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Luminox makes a strap with a small compass on it that you can buy separately; doesn't look like anyone sells the watch with it as the standard strap.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2002)

as originally posted by Wingerr:
<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>*Luminox makes a strap with a small compass on it that you can buy separately; doesn't look like anyone sells the watch with it as the standard strap. * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I've found this, but it doesn't have a pic




compass-watch

Bart

*Edit*
Here is a pic of what the compass probably will look like 





Renegade

For the complete Swiss Army line:Swiss Army


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 24, 2002)

I checked the Swiss Army website and the specification for the Renegade watch states that it uses Tritium hands, numbers, AND hours markers. I'll buy one locally and return it if it doesn't - no biggie.





click here to learn more about the Swiss Army Renegade. 

Nice and simple looking watch!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2002)

Thanks LEDagent, since this is their own site, their info should be the best.





btw I like the black face better anyway.





Bart


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 25, 2002)

OOooOo....Thank you thank you thank you...

The Luminox watch is a handsome looking watch, but at 150+ dollars it's kinda steep for me. But Swiss Army is just as nice looking i beleive. And with a compass and tritium technology to boot, this watch is for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2002)

Just make sure you are getting the Recon with compass, the Renegade doesn't have the Tritium hands.







Recon

Bart


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 25, 2002)

Luminox compass band $13.50 Small picture, but it shows what it looks like.

Looks like the term Tritium is used also for the luminous markings that are painted on, not only for the glass encapsulated ones that are self illuminating, so whichever one you get, make sure it uses the glass vials- Otherwise it's not really the same thing.


Bigger picture of Luminox compass band


----------



## lightlover (Feb 25, 2002)

Within the last week, I was surfing for a watch, and found one that had what seems to be a compass needle integrated in the analogue display. So it had an hour, minute and second hands, then a compass needle the full diameter of the face too.

Now, I can't find the thing.





I thought it was on AGR or Triple Aught Design, but it doesn't seem to be there ......

Oh, found it - it's on TAD:
"ORDER XEMEX Compass watch, ref: 110.03 AT OUR SPECIAL INTRODUCTORY PRICE OF ONLY $849.95 IN STOCK NOW"

Some of the Casio type watches have an electronic compass built in to their features. They're probably a lot cheaper than that ......

lightlover


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 25, 2002)

Avout the Casio compass watches:
The Casio Triple Sensor watch is great because it has the magnetic bearing sensor compass feature, which is able to null out the magnetic effects of your car, which comes in handy where a regular compass would be useless. Only problem with that watch is that Casio used a very poor grade of plastic for the case, which is prone to cracking (same as it used on the plastic databank watches). Two of my Casio watches cracked the same way; my triple sensor is now just a pendant watch as a result..


----------



## lightlover (Feb 25, 2002)

I've seen them in watches, and also as separate units. Anyone got an idea how an "electronic compass" works - it isn't at all magnetic is it ?

lightlover


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 25, 2002)

electronic compass design info

This is some interesting info on the electronic compass-


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 26, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by wingerr:
*Luminox compass band $13.50 Small picture, but it shows what it looks like.

Looks like the term Tritium is used also for the luminous markings that are painted on, not only for the glass encapsulated ones that are self illuminating, so whichever one you get, make sure it uses the glass vials- Otherwise it's not really the same thing.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bummer!



Kinda like how HID or Xenon can be confused eh?

ANyway thanks for the heads up. I just realized that too when i was browsing the net for info on Tritium illumination. Seems like there is some contraversy on their radioactive properties. (just as long as you have a metal back watch.) 
I found that there are various methods of illumination using Tritium, and yes paint is one of them. It's probably what Swiss Army uses.

BTW, any info on tritium paint? Does it need to be recharged just like any other photolumanescent paint? If so, does it last longer - i hope it does. 

But anyway...i've changed my mind and am going for the Luminox Navy Seal watch. I can't say i like their compass strap...but if i do, i'll just buy a second luminox watch for that purpose....maybe.


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 26, 2002)

Ok check out this answer i saw online about Tritium paint...tell me if it's true.

A guy asked, after getting his Rolex "overhauled" and getting a new dial that was supposedly painted with Tritium paint: Why doesn't the new dial last as long in the dark as my original one?

Answer:
"Tritium, has a half life of 12.3 yearsÑa half-life is simply the time it takes HALF of the tritium to decay. So, as long as you have enough tritium in your paint, the watch will glow in the dark for years, not hours or days, without any need of charging. If your watch stops glowing after an hour in the dark, it means that the glow came from the light exciting the phospor atoms, not from the tritium. In other word, most of the tritium in your watch is GONE!"

Is this true? If it is, then why get tritium gas filled vials? Is the paint version not as bright?

Check out this picture of the Swiss army renegade:
Picture of Rendegade watches in the dark.

Now tell me, if what this guy is saying is true, and tritium paint doens't need recharging, then wouldn't these dials be glowing this bright ALL the time without any external light source to rechage them? Man...if so, wouldn't every-glowing numnbers, dials, and compass notches be cooler than tritium vials?


I know i know...i'm confused.


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 26, 2002)

Luminous

Here's a pretty detailed description of the methods of achieving luminous watch hands-

I was under the impression that the Swiss Army watches with the Tritium painted dials needed recharging with light, but maybe that's not the case- it may be that the paint type doesn't have the self illuminating longevity of the vials, which I would think has a higher capacity than the paint. If anyone has the tritium painted dial watches, maybe they can say for sure-
the paint uses a binder that tends to obstruct the tritium beta output, so they're not as bright as the glass encapsulated ones.


neat Stocker and Yales The ubiquitous military descriptions are funny, as always - "WATCH, WRIST, GENERAL PURPOSE"

Info from expeditionexchange:
The Luminox Dive Watches are not identical in every respect to the actual watches issued to the Navy SEALs. The SEALs are actually issued the Stocker & Yale P650 Type 6. However, the Stocker & Yale P650 is identical to the Luminox 3001 in all but a handful of respects. The P650's dial is marked "H3" for tritium and lacks the date feature found on the Luminox 3001. The unidirectional rotating bezel on the P650 is the GMT type while the 3001's is a 60-minute timer. The P650's second hand is also not illuminated with a tritium vial like the 3001's second hand. Otherwise, the two watches are identical. While collector demand for the P650 is high, the 3001 is actually a superior watch. Stocker & Yale manufactures the Luminox Dive Watches sells them on a retail basis under the name "Luminox".


This place has what seems like the real mil issue CBP (cheap black plastic) watch with the glass encapsulated Tritium for $85; never dealt with them though, but it looks like like it may be a good one-


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 26, 2002)

$65 basic GTLS watch with US flag on it-

Gaseous Tritium Light Source (GTLS)


----------



## LEDagent (Feb 26, 2002)

You know i actually stumbled upon that site and they had some pretty interesting, mil-spec watches. I would get them but for 85 bucks a pop, i might as well spend just a little more for style and function. The mil-spec watches are just too plain for the price. I mean CBP for military use? sheesh. I'm sure it is strong and cheap to make, so i guess i can understand why the gov wouldn't want to mass produce a Luminox and just hand em out to our loyal and hard working service-men.


----------



## Wingerr (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah, may as well spend a bit more for something you really like; it'll last a while anyway. Thanks to Glowbug, I didn't spend much more anyway- 





From all I've seen on the tritium painted dials so far, they're nothing like the GTLS ones; they do have a faint residual glow, but they really rely on light charging to be useful to any practical extent.

Posted by John De Armond:
"It is important to realize that to get a bright display, one must get
a watch with the glass capsules of gas/phosphor. A cheaper tritium
illumination scheme involves a tritiated phosphor paint. While this
does glow, it is very dim and requires good night vision to view.
Stocker & Yale makes a cheaper mechanical watch with painted hands
that is greatly inferior to the real thing."


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 9, 2002)

I had the same question in mind as well...

I'm definately going for the Navy Seal II series. And at 124.00 dollars, its a bargain hard to miss. I tried on the original Luminox Navy Seal with the rubber/synthetic wristband and it is DAMN uncomfortable! For my wrists anyway.

So has anyone bought a watch from this guy?


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 10, 2002)

Has anyone done business with this guy

Ebay luminox store

his prices are the lowest around and the watches are brand new. I am interested in buying one and am looking for the best deal.


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 11, 2002)

The rubber strap is pretty stiff, so I bought a leather band to replace it, and it's much more comfortable. The original rubber one doesn't conform to the contours of the wrist, which means it has to be tighter to keep it from the watch from rotating around the wrist, which makes it less comfortable.
Only thing about the series II watch band is that it seems a bit much, with logos and insignias everywhere- you may want to just get a different band that's more subdued, like this one:
Oil Tan Leather, Remborde, Twin Pad


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 11, 2002)

Has anybody bought from this ebay store?


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 11, 2002)

I would just like to take a moment and thank Wingerr for all his support and information in this topic.



You've been a great help in helping me (and others) know about the Luminox watch (and others). 

I've made up my mind - a Luminox it is! But where to buy it from at a decent price? 5BY5... The Ebay store looks VERY tempting. The responses to "Luminox_Man" is very positive and i couldn't see why he wouldn't be a reputable dealer. THe Navy Seal II is selling at a Buy It Now price of 124.00 dollars. I'm saving up the money for this watch. When i get it...i'll let you know.


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 11, 2002)

LEDagent thanks. I am thinking of buying the stainless steel model 3102. Will probably sell my 8AX and accessories to pay for it.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 12, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by new brighton:
*LEDagent,
You can try here: http://www.shoptimax.com/ 
They're based in beautiful San Diego!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I had a *really* bad experience with them on an order I placed. Very poor communication; unanswered e-mails, and unanswered voice mails. They seemed like dealing with botachtactical.com

Proceed with extreme caution.... I wouldn't have mentioned it, but I see I'm not the only one who's had trouble with them....


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by LEDagent:
*
I've made up my mind - a Luminox it is! But where to buy it from at a decent price? 5BY5... The Ebay store looks VERY tempting. The responses to "Luminox_Man" is very positive and i couldn't see why he wouldn't be a reputable dealer. THe Navy Seal II is selling at a Buy It Now price of 124.00 dollars. I'm saving up the money for this watch. When i get it...i'll let you know.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Luminox 3001, aspitactical.com

SubTotal: $119.99 
Shipping Charge: $6.00 
Handling Charge: $3.78 

I don't have any info on this place, but it seems like they've got a good price-


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 14, 2002)

wingerr thanks for the tip I just bought one off of Ebay and paid $130 including shipping. I could have just as easily bought from aspitactical for the same price.


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 15, 2002)

WOW! WINGERR...thankgs again! 119 dollars for the Navy Seal II?! THat's almost a steal. I'll be saving myself 80 dollars from retail!


----------



## Wingerr (Mar 15, 2002)

Hope you like it as much as I LOVE mine-





Actually, the watch they have is the series I, not the II. As far as I can tell, the only difference is that the II has a velcro nylon band and slightly different fonts on the numbers. 

So far, I've had mine since Feb. 19, and it's gained three seconds; I haven't had to set it yet.. I figure I'll tolerate 10 seconds before I reset it, so I should be good till the end of May.





In case you do want to get a leather strap, check out the Dakota Watch Co. and click on Coupons; they have a 20% coupon on watch bands, if there's a location in a mall near you.
They had a nice 20mm band for $16.95 before the discount, but I didn't get it because the Luminox is supposed to take a 22mm one. In retrospect, it probably wouldn't have made all that much difference from the $24 one I bought online. 22mm leather bands were just about impossible to find for some reason-


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 18, 2002)

I ended up upgrading mine to the titanium because the tritium inserts are much larger and should be that much brighter. It ships today and I will get it by Thursday I can't wait.


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 18, 2002)

LUCKY you 5BY5. Let us know how you like it! Is there any way that you can post a picture when you do get it? I'm envious!


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 18, 2002)

LEDagent I don't have a digital camera but here is a link to a good picture.

http://www.diveprowatches.com/y.html 

And here is the one I bought: http://www.beaconww.com/pages/detail.las?sku=L-3603 

I got a way better price than listed on the page

I bought model #3603 Which has the Blue face and rubber band. I bought it with the rubber band to save money.


----------



## RevJim (Mar 19, 2002)

I just received a Luminox 4001 Tank Commander watch with leather band today. I'll probably end up ordering the stainless band due to water, sweat, etc. It is great. Wow, even in low light the tubes glow. Nice. I bought it from "wfn2" who sells on ebay. I actually bought this one direct. I paid $128 shipped. Great job of packing the watch. Of course, YMMV.
Jim


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 19, 2002)

Jim we bought our watch from the same guy. How was he on shipping it out? My auction ended Friday and he still hasn't shipped.


----------



## RevJim (Mar 20, 2002)

5BY5
It took a while for me to send him the check because we thought we might be able to get together in Atlanta and me pay cash (the Atlanta Pen Show was in his neighborhood). It only took a few days after he received the cashier's check for the watch to arrive. I had asked him to let me know when the check arrived. I was just getting nervous (once had a MO take five weeks to get to a seller) when the watch appeared. Not a chatty person, but I sure can't gripe. The watch I bought is around $200 or more everywhere else. Mine had the box, papers, everything. Hope yours arrives soon.
Jim


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 20, 2002)

Jim I paid by Bidpay and figured it would be faster. I thought wfn would ship as soon as he got confirmation from Bidpay that a MO was sent his way. I found out today that he doesn't ship until he gets the money order so I wasted $15 in fees for nothing. I could just as easily got a MO for a dollar and mailed it to him. The watch I bought retails for $370-$400 and I got it for $215.


----------



## RevJim (Mar 21, 2002)

I almost used BidPay, too. I had filled out everything when I figured out that all they did was mail a MO and send an email saying "the check's in the mail." Not that great a service for $15. Some dealers might go ahead and ship, but I guess I can understand waiting (I wonder who Western Union would refund or pay if the MO was lost.) It sounds like you've got a great watch on the way. Those little vials are bright! Jim


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 22, 2002)

Anybody check out the Captain's field (model 1560)watch. Looks like a good casual watch and can be had for about $120 on ebay.


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 27, 2002)

I received my Luminox Titanium dive watch yesterday and this watch is as brighter than expected. Luminox makes an excellent quality watch that looks nice. The inserts are so bright that they shine even in a room that is semi-dark. It was daytime and I had the lights off and it was cloudy out and you could clearly see the inserts shining. The only thing I don't like is the rubber band that came with the watch it was very uncomfortable and I replaced it with a stainless steel band by the end of the first day. I an going to order the Titanium band soon so the watch will look really nice. The band I bought is just a little to thin.

I can see that I will probably by a second watch I like them that much.


----------



## RevJim (Mar 28, 2002)

5BY5,
I'm glad to hear your watch arrived. I've sure enjoyed mine. I'm going to replace my leather strap with the luminox stainless fairly soon. I don't want to get the leather wet, whereas the watch is WR.
The 4000 series tank watch makes a nice "dress" watch (at least for me!)


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 28, 2002)

I have to say the watch is built like a tank.


----------



## RevJim (Mar 29, 2002)

I bought a fairly cheap stainless steel band for my 4000 series Luminox. It, also, is a little thin. It will do until my Luminox band comes (ordered today - retail around $85, I paid $54.) 

Hey, 5BY5, the site I ordered my band from has several for the seal watches (but I didn't see any titanium bands). http://www.aspitactical.com/luminox/band.asp


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 29, 2002)

RevJim I ordered a Titanium band also. After doing a Google search came across 2 sites that sold it. For the low low price of $135 with free shipping!!! Oh well I still end up getting a $500 watch for $350. I have to stop spending my money on lights and watches I am eyeing up a Kimber.


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 29, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by 5BY5:
*I have to stop spending my money on lights and watches...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hey me too!!!! (okay okay i took it out of context...but I DO have to stop)


5BY5 I'm jeolous that you got the Luminox watch! I haven't responded lately because i knew that if i did respond...i'd be even more compelled to buy one. But not now...not yet. I don't have any money to spend for luxuries at the moment.


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 29, 2002)

LEDagent I am thinking of also getting the Captain's Field watch it is all stainless with the same watch face as the Titanium and can be had for $124 on ebay. But must save my money for my Kimber.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 7, 2003)

Lonewolf, how about an update on this watch. Thanks.


----------

